# Advice on dwarf hair grass? Also, I never see pearling in my tank ):



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi!










My aquarium has two java ferns, an anubias congensis (I think that's what it is), and small bit of hair grass.

I get 1.85 bubbles per a second from my bubble counter for my diy CO2
18.5 bubbles/10 seconds = 1.85 bubbles. My light is high, 10K per a bulb. I think each bulb has 10 watts each, making it 2 watts per a gallon. There's two bulbs.

Zero knowledge of my kH and gH. I really don't understand what they are. I'm also not dosing with any fertilizers because of this reason. My water is also well water. It's from the ground. I have zero clue what's in it but you can physically feel how soft it is. It's like cuddling a liquified teddy bear.

However, I do know I have a good bit of CO2 in my aquarium because I had a pretty fast pH drop when I first started using it four weeks ago.

My hair grass has been around longer than the CO2. Right now, it's currently white with the occasional green piece of grass. I don't have very much. I recently relocated some of it to right next to my co2 outlet and I'm still not getting any runners. How can I speed this up? My aquarium is dirted with organic miracle grow. It should be getting a good bit of nutrients. I'm not really seeing any runners ): Also, how would you recommend cutting the hair grass? Do I use regular scissors or tiny sewing scissors or nail clippers or what?


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

What's your light?

Definitely get a gh/kh test kit so you can figure out just how many ppm of CO2 is in your water...


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

taquitos said:


> What's your light?
> 
> Definitely get a gh/kh test kit so you can figure out just how many ppm of CO2 is in your water...


Light is 2 watts per a gallon, 20,000 Kelvin total.

Even if I got a gH/kH test kit, I wouldn't have a clue on what to do with the information. I am considering getting a drop checker. That seems pretty easy to read.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Morganic said:


> Light is 2 watts per a gallon, 20,000 Kelvin total.
> 
> Even if I got a gH/kH test kit, I wouldn't have a clue on what to do with the information. I am considering getting a drop checker. That seems pretty easy to read.


Well for the drop checker you need to make a special solution made from baking soda and distilled water (and that's if you have a very accurate scale).

Basically you measure your pH, and compare it to your kH, and if you follow this chart, you should get an idea of how much CO2 is in your water. If you're in the green part of the chart, it means you have the ideal amount of CO2


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

As for the light, are you making sure that you are using a full spectrum/"daylight" light?

I don't really see anything else that would affect the plant. If you are using CO2 and Miracle Gro, then the only issue would be the lighting.

I don't think dwarf hair grass grows quickly though. How long have you had the plant? Maybe it's just experiencing melt if it's relatively new in the tank?


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

taquitos said:


> As for the light, are you making sure that you are using a full spectrum/"daylight" light?
> 
> I don't really see anything else that would affect the plant. If you are using CO2 and Miracle Gro, then the only issue would be the lighting.
> 
> I don't think dwarf hair grass grows quickly though. How long have you had the plant? Maybe it's just experiencing melt if it's relatively new in the tank?


This is the bulb I'm using. The hair grass was placed in the tank sometime between the middle and beginning of June.

Also, super thanks for that chart.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

What kind of flow your using in your tank? I usually place my diffuser under my canister filter outflow to spend CO2 every where in my tank. I get extreme pearling in my tank every since I place the diffuser that way. I only use 3 simple spiral 6500K CFL bulbs.


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> What kind of flow your using in your tank? I usually place my diffuser under my canister filter outflow to spend CO2 every where in my tank. I get extreme pearling in my tank every since I place the diffuser that way. I only use 3 simple spiral 6500K CFL bulbs.


I only have a sponge filter with low air flow. I don't think Cassius (my betta) really likes the high flow. I could increase it and stick my co2 in the tube hole that the air from the sponge filter comes out of.

Also, are you just using typical bulbs? Like something I could buy at any store that carries light bulbs? Are your bulbs energy-saving? Do they put out heat or are they cool? What wattage are they? Does wattage even matter? I have too many questions


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I never owned a sponge filter, so I wouldn't know. You can try the method you mention. Sticking it in the sponge filter, it might help.

Yes, I have typical light bulbs you can get at Walmart. It does save on energy, but not like LEDs do. It's a little hot, it does warm my water a little bit, because I keep it very close to the water surface, but it's noting major. I use 26 watt CFL bulb 6500k on my 37g tall and I use 13 watt CFL bulb on my 10g. The watts per gallon is such a old method now, but it's something to lean on. My lighting system is the cheap way and I guess you can call a DIY method.


----------

